
Iran shoots down US drone in international airspace, Pentagon says - LinuxBender
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/20/us-drone-shot-down-by-iranian-missile-in-international-airspace.html
======
boatman_
Article: A U.S. Navy Broad Area Maritime Surveillance drone was shot down in
international airspace, according to the Pentagon, which has called the
incident an unprovoked attack.

HN Poster: Iran shoots down American drone in international airspace in
unprovoked attack

